# My MKV GTi - *Update*...Hooped~Slammed~Sheen'd



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, a wee update finally.

Had a bit of trouble after selling my beloved BBS CH wheels but, I have the car sorted for the mo.

Got some new FK Silverline Coilovers from Bazc on Eastside VW, have them wound right down at the moment, can barely get over a speedbump! Not wise...

The wheels were repainted, as the polishing kit was a shambles and there was too much pitting in the alloy 

Gave the car a quick polish with Menzerna, CG EZ Creme Glaze and a coat of Raceglaze 55.

Colin inspired me after spotting me riding diiiiirtay :lol:

Mods/parts atm:


Painted Grill and badge
Forge Dump Valve
Rear windae tints
Milltek Cat Back
HID Headlight Kit
DIY Carbon rear badge back
Sharan Aerial
FK Silverlines
Merc Seigns, Brabus centres.

Removed the rear R32 lights as I fancied making the car a bit brighter, hence the stock rears are back.

Anyways, I took a couple of pics on the drive, as the light was better, but it was dull by the time I finished (now raining :wall.





































Then to my favoured location, the Glen O' Dee Staff housing. As can be seen on that website where folk climb buildings n $hit...wow.

And a bit of pic whoring :lol:








































































































































Still miss my CH's, so may punt these wheels on, but I do rate them also. 
A wee bitty different 

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Loving the 'Euro' look Mark!

Not 100% sure if they are better than the CH's but i'm sure the look will be a grower.


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

That is awesome looking Golf, nice 1


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice motor, but the wheels dont look right imo, kind of look as if they have been Photoshopped on in the pics, but maybe thats just because its a unique look etc??


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Very very low :doublesho, great series of pictures :thumb:


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

how low is that??? nice rims


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I've been waiting a while to see the latest look Mark! Great stance and wheel spacing but, despite loving Segins, there's something not quite right.  Maybe it's the wheel colour? Polished or even chrome look powdercoat may contrast better with the black paint. Just my thoughts and not meant as a criticsm because I love your car and it just gets better and better just like Lomax's. 

Keep up the good work! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

I kinda echo the others, car looks great and the pics are stunning but the wheels.... there's nothing _wrong_ with them, they're just not quite _right_.

But as stupidmonkfish said, maybe it's because they're unique?

Anyway, keep up the good work.


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I think they look great and prefer them over the CHs.


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice looking Dub , But Brabus rims on a golf just dont look quite right !

Perhaps with some VW caps in the centre that may finish off the look .

Great Photos BTW :thumb:


Andy


----------



## Ian666 (Jul 8, 2007)

:doublesho Love it :thumb:


----------



## joeturner (Feb 23, 2007)

Love it.

Bit of idea for the wheels? maybe get em powder coated black, and the front face diamond cut, leaving just the inserts black. Its shiny, without being to bling.

We had some estorils done in this style and they worked quite well I think


----------



## bleached (May 3, 2007)

Love the car, hate the wheels. They look so out of proportion (to me).


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

I say get the rear end de-wipered  ... Other than that loving the unique look!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks great, very mean the wheels suit it very well


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Polished Segins looking pretty good here:



















Alan W


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Like them, the rims make it stand out more so than the everyday BBS you see them wearing :thumb:

Also the grill matching them works well too, maybe the mirror cases too ?

It looks like you have stretch on the rears but not on the front ?

Whats the coilover damage £££


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

pics on the first post don't seem to be working?


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

nope cant see a dickie bird, sort it out Morrison


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

How does the rolling radius compare with the original wheels ?


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

ah i see it now, for me Marko i preferred the CH's as i love them.

Like the stance though very low, where exaclty is that place you took the pics


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Pics are working fine now. Car looks really good mate :thumb:


----------



## JCG (Feb 11, 2008)

Real nice, great pics! :thumb:


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Top job...I really like it :thumb:


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

I think it looks spot on and the rims make a refreshing change - stick with it bud


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Top work Mark, but those rims. Sorry bud they have to go. Something just not right about them. Only my opinion though.

Nice photos too.

:thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice color.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Right - my 2p's worth...

i love the wheels, love the low low low stance (low and wide all the way....)

and i also love the photography / locations (28 days later anyone!:thumb

So I say keep at it mate, my initial reaction was wow! and thats got to be good from a committed golf nut, the key thing was I would love to own it so thats a vote for your work!!!!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great looking car :thumb:


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

I was unsure at first but now it's definitely grown on me, and you can't go wrong trying something original imo.

I do think that having darker wheels, would benefit from the darker R32 lights - bit late now though I suppose.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

awesome. euro look ftw, i'm a huge fan of the dub scene of late. Yours is just another fantastic looking dub motor, wheels are brilliant, although i would get them chromed for sure. 

Hows the suspension in your opinion? I'm after some FK coilovers for my polo. 

Ed.


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Stunning looking car. I like the wheels, really help it stand out


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Right - my 2p's worth...
> 
> i love the wheels, love the low low low stance (low and wide all the way....)
> 
> ...


I was thinking more Severance with Danny Dyer myself but get where your at!

Whoe there thats a serious dub, Love the rim's there working for me with that slammed stance.

Top job chap :thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Love the euro look. Fair play matey, looking REAL good


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Not keen on the wheels but everything else is :thumb:!!

Nice photography aswell!


----------



## CosmicPag (Jun 17, 2007)

Great work and fantastic car but I hate the wheels sorry!

The BBS ones looked so much better!


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Great car, but those rims just don't work IMHO - the BBS CH ones were awesome!


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Alan W said:


> I've been waiting a while to see the latest look Mark! Great stance and wheel spacing but, despite loving Segins, there's something not quite right.  Maybe it's the wheel colour? Polished or even chrome look powdercoat may contrast better with the black paint. Just my thoughts and not meant as a criticsm because I love your car and it just gets better and better just like Lomax's.
> 
> Keep up the good work! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Yep I agree. Colour is too dull. Needs to be anthracite or a nice bright silver.

Still a loverly car, great prep and some stunning photography!

Well done.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Dubtastic*

Dub looking really sweet man.......I liked the bbs rims alot on the golf....but these really work aswell..Nice example:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

WWW.GTINI.COM


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there Mark and love that wax - my new fave :thumb:

Glad you also got time to do yours...


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Many thanks to you all 

Too many to reply to individually!

Just getting round to replying now, as its my birthday tho...

The pics don't show the colour very well. They are Steel Grey 48, and pretty much an anthracite colour.

It was rather dull when I was taking the pics, and thats just how they came out...

I knew there would be some controversy, but the local VW forum are really feeling them. I guess it depends if you know the scene 

With regards to the suspension, the FK Silverlines were £450 discounted from a local dealer. They offer a very firm ride, a lot stiffer than my Eibach set up, and there is virtually no roll.

Everyone has the CH's on a Golf so I just fancied something else. In an ideal world, I would have kept the CH's too, but im not made of money. 

BBS will be bought again at some point, maybe the CK's in the ball polished finish.

Next up is grey mirrors, smooth the front grille (remove plate mount), dewiper, UK road legal pressed metal plates 

Many thanks again,
Mark.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

No a fan of euro look...But looks so right on that!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Mark M said:


> I knew there would be some controversy, but the local VW forum are really feeling them. I guess it depends if you know the scene


Aye they are definately Eastside Toonser "chic" !!!!!!! - Still loving them and now persuading colin to get his baskets on the loop's RS coated too!!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

The list of mod's to come sounds great, keep us updated.


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

are they 17s?
what tyre size are you running?
they look great


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice car mate :thumb:

Have to admit though, i dont think the wheels suit the car .


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

yes yes yes, dude there look spot on, i thought about a set of them for my mk4, :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Mark love the car and its good to see u got rid of the BBS rims because everyone is using them.. You know they are too common when they are a dealer option!!! love it as it is what colour are the rims BTW as in is it a manufacturer colour? plus keep the black plastic unpainted as it looks soo much better..


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

Must be one of the most beautiful GTI's I've seen to date!
Awesome car, lovely modifications done with style in mind except "shock" or tuner.. lovely work!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

again - love the pics etc but the wheels lack that special touch. personally prefer the BBs but I'm sure there is something that could be done with those wheels to add the extra % ???


----------



## Hanson_44 (Jun 13, 2008)

absolutely stunning, what vw forum are you on? im planning on giving my mkv a serious detailing sesh this weekend, if i can get it looking half as good as urs ill be chuffed!


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

that looks quality,mint car mate.


----------



## FrostWhiteBB4 (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks MAGIC :thumb:

The colour of the rim is fine.... 

The centres may need a little playing around with to blend in with the rest of the car.... otherwise the stance and look is A1 in my book

(quick tip) 
If youre looking to keep the Brabus centres, then I feel the brake caliper colour should be darkened, it'll clean up the look around the rim area. Photoshop it and youll see what I mean

If you want to keep the red calipers then the centre caps should be colour coded.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job and great location for the piccies


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Love it mate!


----------



## kogenx (May 22, 2008)

Great pictures ! thanks for sharing


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

nice


----------



## steve8582 (Jun 28, 2007)

Wheels look ace Mark, not the norm but they get my vote. :thumb:
Car is looking good too...


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

That looks pretty damn amazing :thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Was gonna ask what size are the 18" or 19" what about width and tyres:thumb:


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

car looks great - u should see the state of my brothers one! he doesnt believe in detailing...

IMO those wheels have to go!!! original look but dont think it works, those rims are for big mercs only!


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

IMO the wheels are a bit dark maybe black with a diamond cut face. would light them up a bit.
Also lose the brabus centre caps it looks like you stole the wheels off someones merc and didnt change the caps


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

i guess you'll think mines even worse then garry lol (see my avatar)


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh lordy thats sweeeeeet 

Baz


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

shane_ctr said:


> Was gonna ask what size are the 18" or 19" what about width and tyres:thumb:


Fronts are 8 x 18" and rears are 9 x 18".

I'll let Mark advise his tyre size but they _look_ like 215 or 225 x 35's to me due to the cool stretch! 

Alan W


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gangsta


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

i thought mercdes only did those wheels in 17" format.
as there is an Astra from belgium with them on too, highly polished


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

johnsastra16v said:


> i thought mercdes only did those wheels in 17" format.
> as there is an Astra from belgium with them on too, highly polished


Yes, 17's are available also.

Alan W


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

johnsastra16v said:


> i guess you'll think mines even worse then garry lol (see my avatar)


I like the wheels you just need to put the right centre badge in.
i read you done a lot of work to get them on so fair play just change the bloody centre caps


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

:thumb:
:wall: badges are staying lol


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Loving it :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

The rims dont quite look right in some of the pics but i cant decide whether its because the car is so low or because of the colour of them..

Might look better with the coilovers raised an inch


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

Heres a pick of a friends with the same wheels but fully polished (not a very good pick though) Think the wheels suit the car imo :thumb:



















Another one but a bit older before the skirts and red line around around the grille had been colour coded white


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

Polish those wheels!!!!


----------

